# Playpen Attempt #2



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried bribing him with mealies this time... It kinda worked. :lol:


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

haha awww kashi is so ridiculously adorable! and so are you! your youtube videos just took up a good hour of my attention :lol: keep the pictures and videos comin!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

so cute!
maybe try dimming the lights down so it is darker in the room for him? maybe he liked the flower pot because it was dark in there. :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

mizgoldstein said:


> haha awww kashi is so ridiculously adorable! and so are you! your youtube videos just took up a good hour of my attention :lol: keep the pictures and videos comin!


Thank you ^_^ I most definitely will~~~~



panda said:


> so cute!
> maybe try dimming the lights down so it is darker in the room for him? maybe he liked the flower pot because it was dark in there. :roll:


Yeah, I think that might be a good idea. He kinda just runs for "safety" whenever I leave him out in an open space. Like later when I moved the flower pot out of the pen while I was in there, he just ran up onto my lap and was like "GET ME OUT OF HERE :evil: " hahaha XD


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Yeah I was gonna say maybe its the light. Dexter is okay with just like, one desk lamp on but anything more than that and he just stands there and looks confused (unless we're outside, he loves that)
Once i turn down the lights he runs all over the place!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i forgot to say also that i thought it was so cute and actually a good idea  to use the chop sticks for the meal worms. i might do so myself!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> Yeah I was gonna say maybe its the light. Dexter is okay with just like, one desk lamp on but anything more than that and he just stands there and looks confused (unless we're outside, he loves that)
> Once i turn down the lights he runs all over the place!


That's adorable ^_^ Kashi doesn't like the outside lol he went and hid in his carrier for most of the time :lol: I'm going to try in the dark tonight 



panda said:


> i forgot to say also that i thought it was so cute and actually a good idea  to use the chop sticks for the meal worms. i might do so myself!


Thanks  I like using chopsticks because that way I don't have to touch the mealies


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

yeah its a good idea! i dont touch them either, usually i just shake them out lol :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

panda said:


> yeah its a good idea! i dont touch them either, usually i just shake them out lol :roll:


:lol: I don't know if you could tell, but every time Kashi hears my chopsticks snap together he gets super excited because he knows I'm going to give him a treat XD So I love using chopsticks now because he will get all googly eyed and frantically search for mealies


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Trying in the dark seemed to work a lot better  Here's a link to the video I made tonight


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i could tell the chopsticks excited him! :lol: 
& yay looks like the lights being dimmed really did help him want to explore more.


----------

